# Dragon 167 art question



## GuJiaXian (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, I said Dragon 167, from March 1991. Page 9 is a full-page illustration with the words "The wilderness awaits you..." There's no artist credit, and the "signature" on the image seems to be a very stylized JAA, though I might be completely off on that. The art is dated 1989.

So, anyone have any idea who painted this piece? I'd appreciate any help at all. Thanks!


----------



## Henry (Apr 29, 2009)

Could it be "JH", Jim Holloway? I see some art credits for interior art to him on his web page, but that's just a stab in the dark without being home near my Dragon Archive.


----------



## GuJiaXian (Apr 29, 2009)

It might be him. I e-mailed the guy that runs his webpage to verify. Thanks!


----------



## GuJiaXian (Apr 30, 2009)

So, while I'm waiting for a reply from Jim Holloway's webmaster, does anyone else have any ideas? Can anyone confirm that it is Jim Holloway?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 30, 2009)

I originally misread the title, and tried to find an online gallery for the new issues of Dragon. Man howdy, why in the heck isn't WotC using this art for its books?!

Dragon 372 Galleries


----------



## GuJiaXian (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, it seems that Jim Holloway always signs his pieces with his full last name, so this piece isn't his. So, here's a quick preview of the image in question, on the off chance someone recognizes the style or the signature.

Mods, if this is breaking copyright law or something, please feel free to remove the image.


----------



## avin (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope. While not my kind of art it's very evocative.


----------

